# Printer stand



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

I had some left over walnut, my wife was asking for a printer stand ....
the other wood is maple and the "drawers" are kind of "vaneered" -> i glued left over 1/4 inch walnut ply to some 1/2 inch ply to make the bottoms.

I did not have enough walnut to make the top (which is why I had to get creative) and the sides are as high as I could go - so the printers fit is tight - 

Designing it again I would have the "drawer" fronts fold down to make paper loading easier - and I would rout the top edge (wife decided she liked it square)
I also put a hidden drawer in the bottom back -


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

It looks very nice! Job well done.


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

I like that! Is the top flat?


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

that veiw does make it look like a raised panel or something on top - 
It is flat - but that would be a neat effect to have the slop away from the center framed wood.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That is really nice and clean, good job.


----------

